# What color is the dress?



## Braineack

seriously?!  it doesnt make sense, why wife thinks I'm joking with her.

What Colors Are This Dress

Does anyone see this as blue and black GBCN


----------



## Heather Koch

Its sky blue and olive green!


----------



## 480sparky

125:139:174 and  94:80:54.  Duh!


----------



## Derrel

It's a pale, weak blue and a hideous olive-green/light brown MESS!!!


----------



## limr

I first saw it as white and beige (I guess they're calling it gold.) Then it seemed like a very pale blue and still beige. Never saw black in it. I still say it's white, just with some funky white balance thing going on.


----------



## runnah

Black and blue for me.


----------



## Derrel

I liked the comment on the page its hosted on, from Cortney Brown. She wrote, "No one is trying to cause confusion, it's literally a *periwinkle and poop brown color.*"


----------



## qleak

Probably some ambiguous shadowing lIke this optical illusion

http://www.slate.com/content/dam/sl...uares_illusion.jpg.CROP.original-original.jpg

Both top and bottom are the same shade of grey.  hold your finger over the middle to see.


----------



## limr

I can see how someone says it's white or blue, but the lace...I have no idea how anyone gets black from that. I don't see gold, either. It's an unattractive shade of beige or tan, but definitely not black.


----------



## photoguy99

Color is a construct of the mind and a mighty poor representation of the world. Throw in RGB and it all goes to heck.


----------



## limr

photoguy99 said:


> Color is a construct of the mind and a mighty poor representation of the world. Throw in RGB and it all goes to heck.



Probably one of the reasons I prefer to shoot black and white. Trying to edit color is just a mindf*** for me.


----------



## 480sparky

photoguy99 said:


> .......... Throw in RGB and it all goes to heck.



That's exactly what I did.  Here's those two colors:


----------



## Braineack

limr said:


> I can see how someone says it's white or blue, but the lace...I have no idea how anyone gets black from that. I don't see gold, either. It's an unattractive shade of beige or tan, but definitely not black.


My wife only sees white and gold and I only see black and blue.  She can't undestand how I can see black and blue and I can't understand how she can see it as white and gold.

using tapatalk.


----------



## Derrel

limr said:
			
		

> I can see how someone says it's white or blue, but the lace...I have no idea how anyone gets black from that. I don't see gold, either. It's an unattractive shade of beige or tan, but *definitely not black*.



Ummm..it might be rendered as black on a crap monitor, with the brightness set wayyy off, and the gamma totally whacked!

I pulled the pic into PS CS and took a 31x31 sample of the brighter,more-evenly lighter upper parts of the dress, and also sampled PS's BLACK from the color palette....got this...these are what I would call these fashiony colors...


----------



## 480sparky

Derrel said:


> Ummm..it might be rendered as black on a crap monitor, with the brightness set wayyy off, and the gamma totally whacked!
> 
> I pulled the pic into PS CS and took a 31x31 sample of the brighter,more-evenly lighter upper parts of the dress, and also sampled PS's BLACK from the color palette....got this...these are what I would call these fashiony colors...



So how to two people viewing the image _on the same monitor_ see different colors?


----------



## tirediron

White and not white.


----------



## Braineack

My wife sees the blue as blue when I sample in ps.  But in the pic she only sees it as white.

using tapatalk.


----------



## MSnowy

In the picture it appears light blue and tan/beige. In person I would say it's white and beige.


----------



## photoguy99

If you see it as in shadow you will essentially subtract out some of the blue.

Your brain sees not RGB but rather, more or less, the ratio of red to green and the ratio of red+green to blue. And total light level.

The gold color is actually constructed out of a mild redder than green signal together with a strong ratio of the R+G to B ratio.

If you are correcting for the apparent shade you'll perceive the second signal more strongly. If you're NOT seeing at as having a shade-generated color cast, you won't. The gold will be much less pronounced, and it could read as an overexposed or reflective black/grey.

Or the black and blue people are all twitting us which it could also be. The color theory thing is just a theory.


----------



## runnah

What?

It's a sheer material in front of a light source. Crappy camera that doesnt translate colors well in a light/dark situation.

Black with dark blue.


----------



## 480sparky

Roman Women s Lace Detail Bodycon Dress Royal Blue Amazon.co.uk Clothing


----------



## limr

I call shenanigans.


----------



## photoguy99

More simply:

If you perceive it as correctly exposed and more or less in shade you will subtract blue and see it as white and gold.

If you perceive it as quite overexposed and in warm light, you will subtract yellow and see it as blue and black.

I think. I can't see it the second way. But it's credible, I think.


----------



## JustJazzie

I'm mystified where this black could possibly be hidden! My vision clearly indicates white and gold, though with a drastically cool white balance.


----------



## photoguy99

Pull it into an editor and remove yellow until the 'white' turns a firm blue.

If you perceive the white parts not as white but as a washed out blue, your brain will subtract yellow to 'correct' it. The gold drops to black.

Context. Fun.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

photoguy99 said:


> More simply:
> 
> If you perceive it as correctly exposed and more or less in shade you will subtract blue and see it as white and find.
> 
> If you perceive it as quite overexposed and in warm light, you will subtract yellow and see it as blue and black.
> 
> I think. I can't see it the second way. But it's credible, I think.



Exactly! 

I can see it either way now, but saw it as white and gold first.
This is an amazing example of how the brain works, and color corrects.


----------



## photoguy99

Good lord, this stupid thing has eaten the internet. You'd think there would be correct explanations all over the place, but nope. Wired has some blather about 'um it has to do with evolution and white balance' but they apparently cannot be bothered to read wikipedia on color vision, and see that it's the blue/yellow opposition that unlocks the puzzle and makes all clear. As if we needed more evidence that Wired is terrible.

Blue/Yellow opposition is an artifact of our brains. More blue = less yellow, to our visual cortex.


----------



## Forkie

We've been debating this all morning in the office.  I saw black and blue, but I was in the minority.  A couple of people's perception of the colour since has actually_ switched_ from white and gold to black and blue.

Fun stuff!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

It looks bluish white and gold to me.

EDIT : it`s actually blue and gold according to Adobe and the link below, though it still looks bluish white and gold to me

What colour is this dress Tumblr photo could actually break the internet - Telegraph

John.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

I have an IPS screen on my Notebook, i tried the colour blind test in the link below and got 100% correct.

ColorVisionTesting Colorblind

John.


----------



## mmaria

I don't get it... what could be black here?


----------



## Braineack

mmaria said:


> I don't get it... what could be black here?


all the "lace" strips are black.

The eyedropper might soak them up in the dark golds/olive range but I preserve them as black.

When I eyedropper blue, my wife sees a dull gray blue, but she says those partrs of the dress appear as white to her in the picture.  I cannot manipulate the image to fathom how people can see white/gold, but I see a lot of people, including my wife, that says it's switched colors on them and they started seeing it as blue/black.


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> all the "lace" parts are black.


impossible. 
you're wrong  and I'm confused


----------



## Braineack

You're brain is confusing you, yes.


----------



## shefjr

One article I read about this talks about the colors you choose tells if you are left or right brained and then goes on to say what that means. I see white and gold so I'm left brained which means I'm good with math and language but, suck at being creative, according to the article. Which actually is true for me. I'm Not at all creative.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

On the second photo i inverted the colours, now i see the white as gold and the gold is now white.

And i am left handed.

John.


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> You're brain is confusing you, yes.


nope.... 

I'm right. You're wrong... your brain is confusing you and all of you people who are seeing black.

Please, leave me thinking that my brain is right and your isn't


----------



## Braineack

mmaria said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're brain is confusing you, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> nope....
> 
> I'm right. You're wrong... your brain is confusing you and all of you people who are seeing black.
> 
> Please, leave me thinking that my brain is right and your isn't
Click to expand...


good lukc trying to buy that dress in white/gold.  It's not color choice they make


----------



## Braineack

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> On the second photo i inverted the colours, now i see the white as gold and the gold is now white.



But that's not what people are seeing.  This appears blue/gold.  You've turned the lace stripes blue, and that's what people are seeing as gold.

but the inversion of these color is part of the illusion that's plaguing maria.


----------



## Wizard1500

shefjr said:


> One article I read about this talks about the colors you choose tells if you are left or right brained and then goes on to say what that means. I see white and gold so I'm left brained which means I'm good with math and language but, suck at being creative, according to the article. Which actually is true for me. I'm Not at all creative.



Winner!!!!!   I too see white and gold....math has always been my strong suit.  I started life left handed, but was forced to be right handed by my parents, so a lot of "lines" have been crossed with me.  I share traits of both right brain and left brain.  

The one thing I don't understand is how people (not just on this forum), refuse to believe that people can see colors differently....the brain is something than we don't totally understand, so practically anything is possible.....jmt.....


----------



## mmaria

Braineack said:


> good lukc trying to buy that dress in white/gold.  It's not color choice they make





Braineack said:


> ...but the inversion of these color is part of the illusion that's plaguing maria.


haha thanks for the laugh!


----------



## runnah

What The Hell Is Wrong With Your Eyes A Dress Explainer


----------



## SquarePeg

I see a bluish white and gold, so does my daughter.  My mother swears it's blue and black.  We looked at it on the same tv when they showed it on the news and then on my phone and on my newly calibrated monitor.  Same results.  Very strange.  I've seen the second photo of her standing next to the bride and we all agree that the dress is definitely blue and black...  not sure why we each see it so differently in the other pic.


----------



## mmaria

runnah said:


> What The Hell Is Wrong With Your Eyes A Dress Explainer


yeah yeah blah blah 

it's a lie! 

yep, my brain told me


----------



## qleak

shefjr said:


> One article I read about this talks about the colors you choose tells if you are left or right brained and then goes on to say what that means. I see white and gold so I'm left brained which means I'm good with math and language but, suck at being creative, according to the article. Which actually is true for me. I'm Not at all creative.



Those right brain left brain studies aren't really accepted anymore in the scientific community.

People who aren't lobotomized use both sides for both artistic and analytical tasks. There doesn't seem to be a preference either.


----------



## runnah

qleak said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One article I read about this talks about the colors you choose tells if you are left or right brained and then goes on to say what that means. I see white and gold so I'm left brained which means I'm good with math and language but, suck at being creative, according to the article. Which actually is true for me. I'm Not at all creative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those right brain left brain studies aren't really accepted anymore in the scientific community.
> 
> People who aren't lobotomized use both sides for both artistic and analytical tasks. There doesn't seem to be a preference either.
Click to expand...



It's more zones than left/right.


----------



## Designer

White and gold Or blue and black Dress sets the Internet ablaze with color debate - Pop Culture - TODAY.com


----------



## photoguy99

Amusing to see all the attempts to classify people when it's percent possible for lots of people to see it either way.

Most sources either don't try to explain our get it wrong or incomplete.

There's a reddit thread that seems to have it right after you clear away some underbrush.


----------



## mmaria

it's interesting that this got so many reactions


----------



## photoguy99

Xkcd.com has, as usual, the definitive answer!


----------



## SquarePeg

I read on another site that if you have poor low light vision you will see white and gold.  That would definitely apply to me and prove out...


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

I see white and gold, *BUT IF I USE MY PHONE CAMERA TO VIEW THE DRESS IT LOOK BLUE AND BLACK*

John.


----------



## photoguy99

The variety of responses here, and the subtlety of the cues that tip perception one way or the other should, if nothing else, illustrate the deep fallacy of 'correct white balance' and 'accurate color'.


----------



## astroNikon

This is hitting the financial websites now ==> The dress that s dividing a nation - MarketWatch


----------



## curly

Black & blue.


----------



## curly

Seems like the majority of people saying white & gold in my circle of friends are women.... is this some cruel joke that women are playing on men? lol


----------



## Derrel

I read two, different articles this AM on Yahoo News, each trying to explain this magical dress. What was soooo weird was that the first article had a very small illustration of the dress, and when the article first appeared, I actually saw the white and gold and within just like one second, it transformed into the same periwinkle and olive-green/brown shown in a crappy cell phone snap! I was freaked out. I actually perceived the white and gold, but only for a very short time. FREAKY!

I went to this, second article...it was better, and had what I thought was a more plausible explanation, especially #5.  Explained Why People Can t Agree on the Color of that Dress


----------



## sm4him

Wow, so the internetz has finally discovered that how we perceive color is a wonky thing...

The one thing I haven't seen discussed is this: That dress is ugly, and I don't know why the original poster ever CARED what color it was, anyway!


----------



## photoguy99

Unlike most of the canned illustrations of color perception the one relies - to a large degree - on the photographic context. The xkcd cartoon does a pretty good job but for the full effect, especially in a single image, you really need the actual photo with its conflicting lighting cues.


----------



## astroNikon

what dress ?

I have x-ray eyes.
I only see naked people


----------



## Photographiend

The dress has flip flopped on my a few times now. I can only assume there is some internal white balance taking place where my brain one time registers the light color as white and the next registers the dark color as black. I even saved a copy to my computer after the first flip flop just to make sure it was in fact my perception changing and not the images being circulated. 

If you actually adjust the white balance on your computer using the light color it will render it towards the White and Gold, if you white balance using the dark it will render it absolutely without a doubt Blue and Black.


----------



## Photographiend

Oh and just to mind f*** everyone... here is the actual dress. 

 TheDress Lace Bodycon Dress - at Roman Originals


----------



## e.rose

F*** THAT DRESS.


----------



## Photographiend

curly said:


> Seems like the majority of people saying white & gold in my circle of friends are women.... is this some cruel joke that women are playing on men? lol



This made me LMAO but no... not a joke


----------



## Braineack

e.rose said:


> F*** THAT DRESS.


I'm going to post it all over your FB.


----------



## Derrel

Dress spawns internet memes...


----------



## Braineack

my favorite meme was this one:


----------



## shefjr

Th


Derrel said:


> View attachment 96189 Dress spawns internet memes...


Thanks! I needed that. That made me laugh out loud and I got some looks at the bar here. 
My trip back to OKC got extended. My layover went from 1 hour to 7 in Charlotte. Ugh!


----------



## Derrel

HERE'S a meme I just made using my favorite on-line meme making site, imgflip.com!


----------



## Braineack

I love all my black and blue cats:


----------



## 480sparky

Nikon announces special edition of a white/gold FX body.






Canon scrambles to retool factory for new line of lenses with blue ring to replace the red.


----------



## Derrel

My new favorite meme over the blue and black vs white and gold dress appeared this morning...


----------



## shefjr

Derrel said:


> View attachment 96192
> 
> My new favorite meme over the blue and black vs white and gold dress appeared this morning...


I'm still at the same bar and this is now hilarious to me.... 
Sweet southern Manhattans are going down too easy....


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

Dress colour mystery solved Expert says we re ALL RIGHT and here s why - Mirror Online

John


----------



## photoguy99

What is this 'colour' of which you speak? Are you claiming the dress is made out of some sort of velour varient?


----------



## Heather Koch

Check out this link.. Explains everything you think you see but what actually is being seen!


----------



## photophil18

Im color blind.  Its black and white!


----------



## W.Y.Photo

RIT color scientists explain the dress that went viral - RIT News


----------



## MRnats

curly said:


> Seems like the majority of people saying white & gold in my circle of friends are women.... is this some cruel joke that women are playing on men? lol


I noticed this too. My wife works in an elementary school system (which is predominantly female) and I said "let me guess, you all saw white and gold" and she replied yes. She still thinks that's the correct color.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

According to a poll on a website already quoted, there is not a a huge difference between men a women.

But what is strange as some people initially saw it as white/gold and then later saw it blue/black or are they just lying, now they know it is really blue/black?

John.







MRnats said:


> curly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the majority of people saying white & gold in my circle of friends are women.... is this some cruel joke that women are playing on men? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this too. My wife works in an elementary school system (which is predominantly female) and I said "let me guess, you all saw white and gold" and she replied yes. She still thinks that's the correct color.
Click to expand...


----------



## sm4him




----------



## photoguy99

Well done, RIT scientists. That is the first correct and compete description I've seen. Well, apart from mine!


----------



## limr

Tinderbox (UK) said:


> But what is strange as some people initially saw it as white/gold and then later saw it blue/black or are they just lying, now they know it is really blue/black?



I first saw the picture as white and gold. I scrolled down to the end of the page to finish reading the article and then scrolled back up to see the picture again. Suddenly it looked blue. But it wasn't the royal blue and black that other people are seeing. It looked pale blue and the lace still didn't look black. It looked an ugly shade of tan. And that's still how it looks to me - light blue and dark tan. I understand it's a blue and black dress and I understand the explanations about why people see it differently; I still don't see black and blue when I look at the original picture. No matter what screen I'm looking at, no matter the brightness setting, no matter the angle....it's still sky blue and baby poop color.


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> View attachment 96245



War of 1812.  Duh!


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

Well i have always seen a bluish white and gold, does anybody see a pure white?

John.



limr said:


> Tinderbox (UK) said:
> 
> 
> 
> But what is strange as some people initially saw it as white/gold and then later saw it blue/black or are they just lying, now they know it is really blue/black?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I first saw the picture as white and gold. I scrolled down to the end of the page to finish reading the article and then scrolled back up to see the picture again. Suddenly it looked blue. But it wasn't the royal blue and black that other people are seeing. It looked pale blue and the lace still didn't look black. It looked an ugly shade of tan. And that's still how it looks to me - light blue and dark tan. I understand it's a blue and black dress and I understand the explanations about why people see it differently; I still don't see black and blue when I look at the original picture. No matter what screen I'm looking at, no matter the brightness setting, no matter the angle....it's still sky blue and baby poop color.
Click to expand...


----------



## Battou

What if I told you all it was Black and White with shitty WB and exposure due to conflicting light sources, and that you all fell victim to an optical word puzzle.


----------



## Derrel

YES, this specific photo does function very much as a visual perception case study sample. It's shocked people who study this kind of stuff. Wired magazine's website has a pretty good article here The Science of Why No One Agrees on the Color of This Dress WIRED


----------



## curly

MRnats said:


> curly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like the majority of people saying white & gold in my circle of friends are women.... is this some cruel joke that women are playing on men? lol
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed this too. My wife works in an elementary school system (which is predominantly female) and I said "let me guess, you all saw white and gold" and she replied yes. She still thinks that's the correct color.
Click to expand...


All the women I have asked have said white/gold except for 1-2. All the men I have asked have said blue/black except for 1-2 (one of which has terrible eyesight, lol).

My wife is convinced on white/gold and says I am overdue on my eye exam!


----------



## rwilliams

Someone please help me to understand.  The picture released from the actual dress on Amazon is a VERY blue and VERY obviously black dress.  What kind of lighting would possibly make it so light in the picture that went viral? I would have sworn it was a white and gold dress and the white balance was off... I can edit pictures to make a white dress look blueish.. But I can't figure out how the black would become such a goldish brown color?!

I was one of the ones that saw it as gold and white. I couldn't at all understand how my husband was seeing black. I still don't understand, even though I know the actual dress really is blue and black.


----------



## Battou

It is not just the visual in this. We live in a world that when presented with two options and told to choose one, we choose one. It is rare to find an adult who can sit there and say none of the above when there is no check box for none of the above. Add in the visual cue and world war three is in the making. 

If this dress is in fact the Roman bodycon dress and not some Forever 21 knockoff (Which I would not rule out as possible), it is available in four colors: White/black, Royal Blue/black, Red/black and Pink/black. That pale perrywinkle blue is not an option. Reverting to photography experience, in order to get Royal blue that pale the dress needs to be overexposed drastically. We all should know from experience photographing something in front of a window like this will result in varied exposure, often to extremes. Look to the right in the overexposed section out the window. See any detail? You do? Oh well ok, since the dress is inside and those details are outside the overexposure is to be expected. However to overexpose the dress in front of the window the entire space of the window would be blown out to nuke levels. My cell phone has a very good sensor for a cell phone, among the best in class (was best in it's class at one point) and it would have that very effect attempting to overexpose this shot. We can see details though, this tells me to ignore the color for the time being. All of a sudden average metering makes perfect sense, meter for this = serious over exposure here, Meter for that = serious under exposure there, Phone says screw it meet in the middle and the idiot behind the phone will be none the wiser (Hell, even my SLRs do this).

Examining the exposure with that in mind it is clear that the dress is a stop or two underexposed while the background is a stop or two over exposed. Ok, so if that is under exposed how can royal blue be that pale? Yeah your guess is as good as mine. Moving on to WB....Phone says my user is on Auto mode....is it florescent or sunny, Can't tell, perhaps it is both.....**** it it's incandescent, idiot behind the phone don't know the difference, that is why they use auto mode, right. (My Sisters Mavica, her other latter sony dP&S as well as her HP dP&S used to do that ****, pissed me off to no end) Anyone who has shot incandescent mode in non incandescent light knows what happens, anyone who doesn't, wip out your phone, set it to incandescent and look at something white, like a piece of paper. 

Now you have a white dress that looks blue and not the same blue the dress is actually available in as well as a very confused cell phone pictogetter who was fairly confident she took a picture of a white dress. 

Lets just say, for the sake of saying so for further discrediting of overexposure of the blue dress. With phones it takes concerted conscious effort to deliberately overexpose a cell phone shot you have to adjust EV manually, which most people who shoot with a cell don't bother to do for any one of a handful of reasons. 

Those analyzing the photo are making one major mistake, I made this same mistake while explaining it on Facebook too. Taking the written word as a matter of fact. White balance is called white balance for a reason as white will show any stray color cast (Most commonly the result of lighting type) present while black will not, this we as photographers all know (or at least should know that). So, if black remains constant, Attempting to white balance with autopilot it at this point is futile as sucking out the blue results in a gold silk with a white sheen. At the same time if you WB it to blue the sheen in the black becomes an unnatural muddy orangyred. You stop and manually white balance it to white with the understanding that the silk and lace are black with a slightly tinted sheen you get an underexposed white dress with black silk with a semi-natural pale amber sheen.


----------



## Battou

rwilliams said:


> Someone please help me to understand.  The picture released from the actual dress on Amazon is a VERY blue and VERY obviously black dress.  What kind of lighting would possibly make it so light in the picture that went viral? I would have sworn it was a white and gold dress and the white balance was off... I can edit pictures to make a white dress look blueish.. But I can't figure out how the black would become such a goldish brown color?!
> 
> I was one of the ones that saw it as gold and white. I couldn't at all understand how my husband was seeing black. I still don't understand, even though I know the actual dress really is blue and black.



You posted asking the question while I was composing that answer.


----------



## vintagesnaps

A bad cell phone picture apparently, I thought it looked light bluish and bronze-y. I think seeing those colors the impression it gives is that it's white and gold, in the shadows.  

Look at the background, that's what I noticed looks so overly bright. So if that or the entire photo was adjusted and the dress was darker it might look closer to royal blue. The black lace didn't seem possible looking at the photo but I guess it can be hard to tell from a really bad picture.

Apparently it's a nylon blend fabric that has a sheen to it so that might account for some of the reason it looks so different in the picture than it actually is, if it's somewhat reflective.


----------



## intentanalyst

I see white and gold, my husband sees black and blue, my son sees brown and blue. Weird.


----------



## jake337




----------



## jake337




----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

Do people who buy this dress expect the dresses color to look different to different people when it really only the original smartphone photo that does that.

John.


----------



## snowbear

It would be an ugly dress in any color.


----------



## Life

LOL. it in fact, in real life IS Blue and black. The dress can be found online, and the sales for that dress increased 347% !! ( after this debate was released ). I saw blue and black from the get go, when I went and showed it to my mother, she saw White and gold. It is an optical illusion which explanations are found online. But in the end, it is really blue and black, everyone else is wrong. I'll try to find the link to that dress again


----------



## 480sparky

Life said:


> ....... I'll try to find the link to that dress again



What color is the dress Page 2 Photography Forum


----------



## bribrius

Life said:


> LOL. it in fact, in real life IS Blue and black. The dress can be found online, and the sales for that dress increased 347% !! ( after this debate was released ). I saw blue and black from the get go, when I went and showed it to my mother, she saw White and gold. It is an optical illusion which explanations are found online. But in the end, it is really blue and black, everyone else is wrong. I'll try to find the link to that dress again


what if they made it in different colors?


----------



## snowbear

Related
What Color is My Sweater


----------



## Life

bribrius said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL. it in fact, in real life IS Blue and black. The dress can be found online, and the sales for that dress increased 347% !! ( after this debate was released ). I saw blue and black from the get go, when I went and showed it to my mother, she saw White and gold. It is an optical illusion which explanations are found online. But in the end, it is really blue and black, everyone else is wrong. I'll try to find the link to that dress again
> 
> 
> 
> what if they made it in different colors?
Click to expand...

They don't.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK)

What does calibrating your monitor really mean now, calibrate to what?

John.


----------



## 480sparky

Standards promulgated by the International Color Consortium (ICC).


----------



## Buckster

480sparky said:


> Standards promulgated by the International Color Consortium (ICC).


Maybe.

What color did they say the dress was?


----------



## limr

Life said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if they made it in different colors?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.
Click to expand...


They do.  TheDress Lace Bodycon Dress - at Roman Originals


----------



## Overread

Whoever at marketing HQ landed on the idea of a simple bog standard white balance issue as a means to drive sales on an otherwise standard dress - and generate pages of discussion on photos forums - that person is a genius !


----------



## bribrius

i am a guy and it makes me contemplate buying one...


----------



## 480sparky

Buckster said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Standards promulgated by the International Color Consortium (ICC).
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.
> 
> What color did they say the dress was?
Click to expand...


They didn't.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

I'd buy prints of the photograph. Who cares about the actual dress?


----------



## bribrius

limr said:


> Life said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> what if they made it in different colors?
> 
> 
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do.  TheDress Lace Bodycon Dress - at Roman Originals
Click to expand...




W.Y.Photo said:


> I'd buy prints of the photograph. Who cares about the actual dress?


it might look good on you...


----------



## Christabel

periwinkle and olive-green.


----------



## Usul

What a small world. Today when I came to work a collegue showed me that image and I couldn't imagine the the first thread I would see on the forum wich is based in another part of the planet would be didicated to the same dress. 
BTW I see black and pale blue (violet).


----------



## Battou

Life said:


> LOL. it in fact, in real life IS Blue and black. The dress can be found online, and the sales for that dress increased 347% !! ( after this debate was released ). I saw blue and black from the get go, when I went and showed it to my mother, she saw White and gold. It is an optical illusion which explanations are found online. But in the end, it is really blue and black, everyone else is wrong. I'll try to find the link to that dress again




No, it is black and white. You can muddle white into any color you want, you can't muddle black. That shade of pale blue is not available, Neither is white and gold. The blue and black dress is much darker and if you look around you will find white and black is just as available.


*EDIT**
What color do you see now


----------



## Life

That is a photoshoped image, the REAL dress IS BLUE and BLACK. Period. No discussion.


----------



## limr

Life said:


> That is a photoshoped image, the REAL dress IS BLUE and BLACK. Period. No discussion.



Oh, I guess we've been told then, huh?

The real issue is NOT what color the real dress is, but what colors people see when they look at the original picture.


----------



## Life

I know, but now that everyone knows the real color it's no mystery? :/


----------



## pgriz

Funny thing was that I looked up the Roman website, and the first thumbnails that popped up I saw as "gold and white", then the website refreshed, and the dress was now "black and blue".  However, in the photo being discussed, I see "gold and white".  Weird.


----------



## Derrel

I am waiting for the first wedding photo set where that dress is what the bridesmaids were forced to wear!!! Those are gonna be awesome pics!


----------



## vintagesnaps

That might be likely, the company will probably sell more of that dress than they ever could have imagined! lol


----------



## Battou

Life said:


> That is a photoshoped image, the REAL dress IS BLUE and BLACK. Period. No discussion.


Did you take the original picture?


----------



## ldmarchesi

The fact is the question.

All people don't ask which color is but wich color you see so: White and gold!!!


----------



## jake337




----------



## Achaicus

See, I didn't follow the dichotomy of the argument. I saw a tan/gold color and a light blue in the original picture. Now I didn't say that the dress was any color at all since I'm aware of how cameras don't record color the way we would interpret it in person. So an optical illusion of sorts.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

Everyone

This is a must read: What is blue and how do we see color - Business Insider


----------



## TheSnapperRooster

I am really going to stick my neck out here as a newbie to the forum.
I actually see it as an Ice Blue dress trimmed with an Old Gold (Brass tones) decorative trim.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

TheSnapperRooster said:


> I am really going to stick my neck out here as a newbie to the forum.
> I actually see it as an Ice Blue dress trimmed with an Old Gold (Brass tones) decorative trim.



That's good. because that's what the actual colors in the picture are.


----------



## TheSnapperRooster

Hi W.Y. Photo.  What is not obvious without going right back to the very beginning and the opening post -   is whether the original image was taken on film and adjusted in a lab or taken with a digital camera and Photo Shopped.
I am simply conveying what I see on my DGM monitor.
To-date - it hasn't let me down when selecting furnishing fabrics and paint samples.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

It's a digital image. Many claims have been made that it was taken with a cell phone.


----------



## TheSnapperRooster

Hi again. I must be honest - I can see why that might have been the consensuses of opinion in some circles.
I have a friend from my Technical College days back in the early 60's that is now living in the Malaga region of Spain.
His background is Photo Journalism and he is a Photographic Artist and Writer.
He has produced some really amazing results with a Samsung Galaxy S3 - both straight off and manipulated images.


----------



## W.Y.Photo

His name isn't James Rajotte is it?


----------



## TheSnapperRooster

Hi again. No it is George Munday.


----------



## Maxim Photo Studio

I'll tell you the color of the dress when I know what the true White balance of the shot was.


----------

